
Enki: Level-up your dev skills in 5 minutes every day - jacobmarble
https://www.enki.com
======
skewart
FYI, the link you posted returns a 502. When I manually changed the URL to
request http instead of https (the link is https) things worked just fine.

Enki seems fantastic. I really like the idea of learning and building skills
in small chunks. I feel like so much of my free time is divided up into small
pieces (i.e. < 30 mins) but so much existing learning material out there is
geared towards focusing on something for at least an hour.

